

Robert Scoble to take 2 months off - pgrote
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153039676939655&set=vb.501319654&type=2&theater

======
jaoued
Lets give the guy a break. He's helped a lot of folks, entrepreneurs and
others too. Revealing out his own demons and suffering is part of his own
therapy so it looks, and let us wish him a solid and prompt recovery and a
great time with his family.

------
dang
The bottom of the barrel in this discussion is an embarrassment.

All: Personal swipes are neither civil nor substantive, so they break the
Hacker News guidelines twice over. When you're tempted to post them, please
don't.

------
acjohnson55
Is there any background to this?

~~~
trevyn
"The past few months have been bumpy for tech pundit Robert Scoble. They have
included a confession about being sexually abused as a teenager; a diagnosis
of cancer; a decision to go to Alcoholics Anonymous; a new best friend who had
him wearing a "Hustler" cap (see above) and making videos about "Hustle
University"..."

[http://valleywag.gawker.com/robert-scoble-in-recovery-
going-...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/robert-scoble-in-recovery-going-dark-
on-social-for-two-1682097830)

------
bunkydoo
I think this is the beginning of a pattern. I was once a die hard techie too,
addicted to all the new gadgets, spending 10+ hours out of the day in the
Valley in front of 5 glowing monitors - but these apps and devices run the
same patterns in our brain as drugs and alcohol. Their a vice. I cold turkey
dropped drugs, social networks, my smartphone, and more of my gadgets about 9
months ago. Never been happier.

"The problems plain to see, too much technology. Machines to save our lives,
machines dehumanize"

------
jefflinwood
Best of luck to him - he was one of the judges at the Slash hackathon (Slash-
a-thon) last year during SXSW, and he was a really nice guy when I met him.

------
tdicola
Wow I respect him a million times more for having the courage to come out and
admit his problems. Good luck on the road of recovery!

------
doseofreality
The death of Google Glass must have made him question his worldview.

------
praeivis
But before he go, he liked his own farewell post.

~~~
jvagner
what is it about that slice of the startup world that they need a scoble?

~~~
jbrooksuk
No idea. I've always felt that he's made himself seem important to the success
of others.

I personally don't like him or his self-importance but I do wish him best in
recovery.

------
kiskis
it is sad that he is in AA, this video from him is probably one of the 12
steps he has to go thru

~~~
vidyesh
It would have been sad if he wasn't in AA, isn't this good?

Accepting your flaws and taking the courage to fix them is difficult and he is
doing that, it is really good.

------
torbit
So what does he do? Is his skill just speaking? Must be nice. I guess he has a
degree in communication or writing.

------
oaf357
And the world rejoices? I can appreciate taking a break for health. I still
have no idea what he does to help RackSpace. He does know how to fill a
timeline though.

